# Zeus rta flooded



## NATE_ZA (17/2/18)

Hi guys 

I bought my first rta and did my first build it seemed all good vaped well, still does but i left a full tank over night and half of the juice flooded the chamber. Is it a wicking problem too little cotton used?
Tia


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/2/18)

Google is your friend here. its how i am still learning. were in sa are you if in cpt then you are welcome to pop in and i will show you how to do it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NATE_ZA (17/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> Google is your friend here. its how i am still learning. were in sa are you if in cpt then you are welcome to pop in and i will show you how to do it


I will be jumping on Google now to see what i can find before i open and clean the whole tank. I am unfortunately in Pretoria but thank you that would have been awesome i know my coil building is absolute rubbish so there will be alot of trial and error but i guess thats how you learn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (17/2/18)

look at the zeus reviews they show you how to wick
i like this dude

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir (17/2/18)

Usually it's too little cotton. Since top airflow rta's can't leak, they flood

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (17/2/18)

I'm confused on this flooding ?

please explain what happens exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir (17/2/18)

vicTor said:


> I'm confused on this flooding ?
> 
> please explain what happens exactly



I'm not good at explaining but think of it as filling your tank without wicking it. Lol. In top airflow RTA's flooding results in harsh spit back and gurgling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/2/18)

the first I hear of this with the Zeus, never once had this with mine

@NATE_ZA let us know further how it goes please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

NATE_ZA said:


> I will be jumping on Google now to see what i can find before i open and clean the whole tank. I am unfortunately in Pretoria but thank you that would have been awesome i know my coil building is absolute rubbish so there will be alot of trial and error but i guess thats how you learn


@NATE_ZA , did a rewick with pictures not so long ago, maybe it will clarify as I have never experienced this, especially after an overnight stand. See the link below.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458

I works for me, maybe it can assist you as well. What I have found is that there can be a bit of spitback on refilling, I attribute this to the good wicking speed and long wick leads to coil, but it is only for the first and/ or second drag.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NATE_ZA (17/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @NATE_ZA , did a rewick with pictures not so long ago, maybe it will clarify as I have never experienced this, especially after an overnight stand. See the link below.
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/if-you-were-going-to-buy-an-rta.t46608/page-2#post-631458
> 
> I works for me, maybe it can assist you as well. What I have found is that there can be a bit of spitback on refilling, I attribute this to the good wicking speed and long wick leads to coil, but it is only for the first and/ or second drag.


Thank you that helped alot i am now how ever getting dry hits after that. I am how ever thinking of just selling my whole kit and quiting completely lol. Its so much effort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

NATE_ZA said:


> Thank you that helped alot i am now how ever getting dry hits after that. I am how ever thinking of just selling my whole kit and quiting completely lol. Its so much effort


Sorry to hear that man, then it is too much wicking. Although we love quitters, that applies only to smoking, not vaping, give it another go. I rewicked a couple of times in one night to get it right!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## NATE_ZA (17/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Sorry to hear that man, then it is too much wicking. Although we love quitters, that applies only to smoking, not vaping, give it another go. I rewicked a couple of times in one night to get it right!


Thanks man but after sitting for 3 hours and failing miserably im a lost cause lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/2/18)

NATE_ZA said:


> Thanks man but after sitting for 3 hours and failing miserably im a lost cause lol


The Zeus is a bit finicky in its ways that may cause problems for people just starting out or converting from remade coils in some other devices. I think you need to get a more forgiving RTA to use, the OBS engine or Nano versions are a lot more forgiving when it comes to wicking, and I am sure there are numerous others that I cannot even think of right now.

But please don't quit vaping and start smoking again. Talk to your vape shop, and even if they have to rewick the Zeus numerous times for you until you get comfortable I am sure they will assist. This is the one community where everyone is always willing to help. 

I am unable to drive at this stage due to some medical issues, otherwise I would have offered a meet up to assist, maybe there is another forum member that can. But your vape shop is a sure bet in my opinion, if they don't want to assist, find a new one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (17/2/18)

NATE_ZA said:


> Thank you that helped alot i am now how ever getting dry hits after that. I am how ever thinking of just selling my whole kit and quiting completely lol. Its so much effort



don't give up bro, we have all been where you are now, hang in there, you can do it.

listen, it takes numerous attempts at getting an rta to finally be how you like it, it's just a matter of time and you'll get the hang of it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Waine (17/2/18)

Hi there

It happened to me on my second wicking attempt with my Zeus. I didn't have enough wick, I fluffed it too much and overfilled it. A bit of You Tube, some practice and almost nail it 100% now. Its a great SNGL coil tank, although I would not have bought it as my first RTA. Persevere. The Zeus will bring you great reward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NATE_ZA (18/2/18)

Thank you to everyone that took time reply to my post appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/2/18)

@NATE_ZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Neal (18/2/18)

NATE_ZA said:


> Thank you that helped alot i am now how ever getting dry hits after that. I am how ever thinking of just selling my whole kit and quiting completely lol. Its so much effort



Don't beat yourself up mate. I have been vaping for years and I struggled with the Zeus. All in the wicking, you will get it right. Keep off the fags if you can brother, good luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (18/2/18)

@NATE_ZA if I may suggest selling the Zeus, it's an excellent tank bud not newbie friendly in my opinion, I would opt for the Ammit 25 single coil, you'll loose the top airflow but it's much more user friendly for someone with minimal experience

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## NATE_ZA (19/2/18)

Ok guys just an update i seem to have gotton it right eventually. I must say the community here is awesome. You guys made me try one last time and it worked lol Murphy must have been around

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (19/2/18)

I'd trade the Zeus for an AMMIT 25. If I was able to wick an AMMIT then I'm sure anyone can. Simple, loads of flavour and decent clouds make it a winner. I whole-heartedly regret selling mine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/2/18)

NATE_ZA said:


> Ok guys just an update i seem to have gotton it right eventually. I must say the community here is awesome. You guys made me try one last time and it worked lol Murphy must have been around


Great news @NATE_ZA , many happy clouds to you on it. It is a great tank once you get it right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (19/2/18)

NATE_ZA said:


> Ok guys just an update i seem to have gotton it right eventually. I must say the community here is awesome. You guys made me try one last time and it worked lol Murphy must have been around



nice one @NATE_ZA !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (19/2/18)

NATE_ZA said:


> Ok guys just an update i seem to have gotton it right eventually. I must say the community here is awesome. You guys made me try one last time and it worked lol Murphy must have been around



Well done, feels like you won the lotto when you get it right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dreadside (19/2/18)

My first rta was a kylin dual coil and I used a pack of cotton bacon in a weeks time, trying to get it to not leak, trying to get it to not give me dry hits and you will find that sweet spot, now it's second nature for met to build coils and wick any rta/rda/rba and I get it 95% of the time on the first try, so like @vicTor said only thing we quit is stinkies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (8/7/18)

After 6 months of using these, I got the gurgle again. I almost gave up on these tanks. Having watched all the mainstream reviewers render their coil position and wick methods, mine still gurgled. I got the wet, gurgly vape effect, despite strictly following these top reviewers' instructions or "guidelines".

Along comes this young lad on YouTube from a pop up on my feed. I don't know him from a bar of soap. Not trying to punt him, but his clip solved my wicking problems. I pulled out my two Zeus single coils this morning and copied what he did. 

Only difference is I used Ka 22ga, 3ID, 7 wraps. By keeping the coil straight, the wicks LONG and twirled under the deck in the direction of the coil slots, it now vapes perfectly. 

I had to share this clip here, for any Zeus single coil owners who are struggling like I did. 

Here mine are, now firing fantastically, no gurgle. So enjoyable. 

And here is the link to the miraculous answer by this clever young man. Brilliant. 








Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (8/7/18)

Waine said:


> After 6 months of using these, I got the gurgle again. I almost gave up on these tanks. Having watched all the mainstream reviewers render their coil position and wick methods, mine still gurgled. I got the wet, gurgly vape effect, despite strictly following these top reviewers' instructions or "guidelines".
> 
> Along comes this young lad on YouTube from a pop up on my feed. I don't know him from a bar of soap. Not trying to punt him, but his clip solved my wicking problems. I pulled out my two Zeus single coils this morning and copied what he did.
> 
> ...




interesting, will try this method

thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/18)

vicTor said:


> interesting, will try this method
> 
> thanks for sharing


Looks interesting, never too old to learn. Would be interesting to see one wicked like you’ve been doing and one like this and to compare the results.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Waine (8/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Looks interesting, never too old to learn. Would be interesting to see one wicked like you’ve been doing and one like this and to compare the results.


All the reviews I watched emphasised that the cotton stay short, just below the wick channels. I got hit and miss with this build. This man does the comple opposite. Which works fantastic. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/18)

Waine said:


> All the reviews I watched emphasised that the cotton stay short, just below the wick channels. I got hit and miss with this build. This man does the comple opposite. Which works fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I did it exactly like that as well, short thinned out but cotton level with bottom of wick channel. Never a dry hit ever, but had a bit of a spit somedays.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> I did it exactly like that as well, short thinned out but cotton level with bottom of wick channel. Never a dry hit ever, but had a bit of a spit somedays.


I agree the method you use will render no dry hits...but it also needs way to often rewicking as the Vape becomes, for lack of a better word, " Watery" quite quick quack query quot (alliteration). I started wicking in a much more conventional RDA manner a week ago, only difference was I fluffed, and I'm not really a fluffer, and combed in a normal less absurd fashion and haven't had the need to rewick yet. Until now that is...gotta try this method.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (9/7/18)

Been vaping since yesterday on both Zeus. This build is super effective. I don't get that "wet wick" sensation anymore. Thats a good description. This reviewer saved mine from the dustbin. So stoked. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (9/7/18)

I received mine a few days ago and my first build (2.5mm alien) went smooth. For my video i then removed the build, cleaned the atty and replaced the alien with a 3mm framed staple. No problems again. Sounds like i was just lucky. 
I did however wick slightly tighter the second time and this totally eliminated the little bit of spitback i experienced from the first build.
One of the nicest RTA's i have used to date ...... still need to test a Dwarv though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/18)

KZOR said:


> I received mine a few days ago and my first build (2.5mm alien) went smooth. For my video i then removed the build, cleaned the atty and replaced the alien with a 3mm framed staple. No problems again. Sounds like i was just lucky.
> I did however wick slightly tighter the second time and this totally eliminated the little bit of spitback i experienced from the first build.
> One of the nicest RTA's i have used to date ...... still need to test a Dwarv though.


I have to agree with you @KZOR , you would have to go far to get something to beat the Zeus, only reason i sold mine on is that I’m more into MTL, but still have my Nano’s and the Ammit to chuck a cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (10/7/18)

KZOR said:


> I received mine a few days ago and my first build (2.5mm alien) went smooth. For my video i then removed the build, cleaned the atty and replaced the alien with a 3mm framed staple. No problems again. Sounds like i was just lucky.
> I did however wick slightly tighter the second time and this totally eliminated the little bit of spitback i experienced from the first build.
> One of the nicest RTA's i have used to date ...... still need to test a Dwarv though.



Keen to get your take on what coil works best. I know you a RDA lover.. 
I'm just getting into RTA's. Can't see how I will get anything other than the Zeus. It's so easy to wick, I don't think I'll change.

Currently running a 3mm Coil Company's Alien in it 0.24 Ohm running at 43.5w. Awesome flavour. 

Keen to try some different combination. Specially a framed staple as per your recommendation.

P.S. Do you perhaps sell your pre-built coils?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova (10/7/18)

Thanks for that interesting video. I used my Zeus as my main RTA for about 6 months till I got my Themis. Now my Themis with dual 3.5mm Claptons is my day tank and my Zeus with 4mm Clapton is my evening tank. I know, the coils are huge but I have been up and down the specrum a few times and I find that those work best for me.
Love both these RTA tanks, both give great flavour, good cloud with no spit or dry hits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

